# Der Weg zur perfekten Aalrute



## Nachtschwärmer78 (23. Dezember 2013)

Ich spiele schon länger mit dem Gedanken, mir eine Combo (im Doppelpack) zuzulegen, die ausschließlich(!) zum Aal- und Ruttenfischen verwendet wird.

Bisher hab ich dazu missbraucht, was gerade griffbereit war:
Karpfen- Feeder-, Hecht oder Zanderrute mußten herhalten.
Jede davon erfüllt ihren Zweck, aber mit keiner bin ich wirklich glücklich.
Außerdem bin ich das ständige ummontieren Leid!

Auf meiner Suche mußte ich mir erst mal von Tante Google unterstellen lassen, daß ich nicht schreiben kann:
Die meisten Vorschläge beziehen sich auf die Aalrutte...|gr:
Und die "echten" Treffer bringen nicht das, was ich will.

Wiso gibt es für jeden Fisch ein riesiges Sortiment an Spezialruten, aber für einen der beliebtesten Fische nicht?#q

Ich werde also doch wieder eine andere Rute missbrauchen und selbst modifizieren müssen...|rolleyes

:mDeswegen möchte ich hier mal eine Grundsatzdiskussion anregen, wie die perfekte Aal-/Ruttenrute denn sein sollte!

Meine ganz persönliche Vorstellung:

Sie darf (und soll) ein robuster Prügel sein, da sie wenig können (kurze Würfe) aber sehr viel aushalten muss...
Preisgrenze sind deswegen 50€!

-zw. 3,3 und 3,6m
-WG 50-150g
-semiparabolisches Aktion mit sehr starkem Rückgrad
-sensible, gut sichtbare Spitze 
-idealerweise mehrere Wechselspitzen
-feste, verhedderungfreie (!) Knicklichthalterung
-optional mit Leuchtdiode oder Betalight 

Für mich kommt nur eine Steckrute in Frage:
Ich mag das Geknirsche nach dem (unvermeidlichen) ständigem Sand/Erdkontakt nicht...
Teleruten frieren beim Ruttenfischen im Winter ständig ein!#q

Wie sieht für Euch die ideAALe Rute aus?

Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Jose (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Weg zur perfekten Aalrute*

handleine.
nix fängt mehr und spannender.


----------



## Allrounder27 (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Weg zur perfekten Aalrute*

Die optimale Aalrute wird unterschiedlich aussehen. Je nachdem, ob du im Stillwasser oder Fliesswasser angelst. Ich selber angel im Stillwasser mit meinen Floatruten drauf. Im Fliesswasser nehme ich Karpfenruten und finde sie für den Einsatz perfekt. Robust, belastbar, kräftig genug um einen Aal rauszuheben und stabil genug, um mal unbeschaded umzufallen.


----------



## gdno (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Weg zur perfekten Aalrute*

da ich hauptsächlich in einem see auf aal angel bevorzuge ich mittlere feederuten mit madenkörbchen.
die aale im stillwasser sind zumindest bei uns extreeem zickig und lassen sich am besten mit feinem gerät erwischen. selbst an der 1oz spitze erkennt man die bisse manchmal kaum...............


----------



## Muddhj (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Weg zur perfekten Aalrute*

ich würd auch eine feeder rute nehmen etwas kürzer , schön robust und ein Ü-Ei in die schnur hängen als Bissanzeiger...
bin zwar absolut kein profi macht für mich aber sinn...
Bin für jede kritik offen 

greetz der maddin


----------



## Oeschi (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Weg zur perfekten Aalrute*

Also wie schon gesagt brauchen wir verschiedene Ruten für Still und Fließwasser! 

Ich selber fische im Stillwasser hauptsächlich mit einer Posenmontage direkt unter der Spitze. hier verwende ich eine leichte karpenrute, alternativ eine Floatrute...


Im Fließwasser fische ich normalerweise auf Grund, dafür habe ich ebenfalls mittlere Feederruten oder eine Balzer Aalpicker, die Picker gab es glaube ich auch von SPRO, finde die Ruten recht gut an die von dir genannten Kriterien...

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Balzer-Magic-GOLD-AAL-Picker-Feeder-Knicklichtringe-neu-/310421726937


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Weg zur perfekten Aalrute*

Aalruten gibts doch wie Sand am Meer. Spontan fallen mir da die Cormoran Profiline, Topfish, Balzer Aalpicker, Magna, DAM Spezi Composite, Spezistick, Aalfeeder, Dega Aalrute, Paladin Aalrute usw ein.

Das "Problem" ist das nur wenige Ruten ü 3m / ü 80g WG haben. Ich finde die Magna ganz gut, aber auch die Profiline als Posenrute.

Wenn man sich mit Spezialruten (Zielfischruten) befasst merkt man, das diese fast alle fürs Stillwasser konzipiert sind. Ich finde diese Ruten für mein Stammgewässer optimal, fürs Fließwasser sind die aber leider nichts.


----------



## ernie1973 (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Weg zur perfekten Aalrute*

Ihr könnt jetzt mosern - aber ich habe zum Aalangeln 2 mittelschwere Spinnruten von Shimano im Gebrauch - recht steif die Dinger - Steckruten - 2,70 und 3,00 m - bin ich am Rhein sehr happy mit und Blei bis ca. 120 g machen die auch gut mit!

Waren mal reduziert (billig!) und wären mir als Spinnruten (wofür sie angeblich gebaut sind!?!) viel zu schwer gewesen (k.a. welches Modell - irgendwas mit "spin" im Namen) - aber zum Aalangeln am Rhein oder als mittelschwere Grundruten sind die super!

An der Talsperre nehm ich auch öfters mal ne steife Karpfenrute.

Ernie


----------



## Shortay (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Weg zur perfekten Aalrute*

Ich hab seit 10jahren sone 3m fishermans partner "Biber - I" mit 70gr wurfgewicht. Hab die damals empfohlen bekommen fuers grundangeln auf aal. Bin damit super zufrieden. Und teuer war die auch nicht. Sargblei dran 0,30er mono undn glöckchen mit knicklicht an die spitze.

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Weg zur perfekten Aalrute*

Danke für Eure Antworten!

Mir geht es um eine Rute zum Grundangeln im Fließwasser.

Aber mich würde vor allem auch interessieren, wie für Euch die ideale Aalrute aussieht und warum.



D1985 schrieb:


> Aalruten gibts doch wie Sand am Meer. Spontan fallen mir da die Cormoran Profiline, Topfish, Balzer Aalpicker, Magna, DAM Spezi Composite, Spezistick, Aalfeeder, Dega Aalrute, Paladin Aalrute usw ein.
> 
> Das "Problem" ist das nur wenige Ruten ü 3m / ü 80g WG haben.


Genau da liegt das Problem:
Unter 3m kommt für mich überhaupt nicht in Frage.

Wenn es gilt den Aal von einer Steinpackung fernzuhalten, ihn schnell vom Grund hochzubekommen oder am bewachsenen Steilufer herauszuheben ist man mit einem längerem Hebel klar im Vorteil!

:mDeswegen würde mich auch interessieren, warum die kurzen Ruten bei vielen so beliebt sind!#c

@Oeschi:
Danke! 
Das sieht doch schon mal recht interessant aus!


----------



## Purist (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Weg zur perfekten Aalrute*

Meine "ideale Aalrute" ist das was sie immer war, erprobt an Rhein, Main, Altarmen, Häfen, Kanälen und an der Küste: Glasfasertelestock, 3m+ lang, maximales WG ab 80g.
Sand habe ich noch nie als Problem bei diesen Teleruten gesehen, ab und zu säubern und wachsen. Klar leidet der Lack darunter, aber stört das? Gebrochen ist mir noch immer keine an den Übergängen.
Sensible austauschbare Spitze? Beim Aal? Wozu? An ruhigen Gewässern auf Grund kommt eine Glocke in die Schnur, bei stärkerer Strömung wird sie hochgestellt, aber dann sieht man noch immer jeden Biss. 

Zu den kurzen Ruten kann ich nur hinzufügen, dass auch 1,80m Steckruten gut taugen, wenn man keinen hohen Uferbewuchs hat und nicht zu weit rauswerfen will. Wozu sollte man sich ausgerechnet beim Aal so einen Kopf um Ausrüstung machen? |rolleyes


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Weg zur perfekten Aalrute*

Besorge dir 2 preiswerte Stellfischruten. Da die Prügel ohnehin abgelegt werden ist das Gewicht egal, und du hast einen tollen Hebel.:m


----------



## Windelwilli (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Weg zur perfekten Aalrute*

Für mich ist alles über 2,40m zu lang.
Steinschüttung gibts zwar auch, aber nichts wo man mit 2m nicht drüber kommt.
Vielmehr aber jede Menge Bäume am Ufer,wo lange Peitschen einfach nur hinderlich sind.
Gerade bei steil gestellten Ruten find ich die kurzen vorteilhafter.


----------



## Nuesse (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Weg zur perfekten Aalrute*

Ich würde die nehmen ,zwar nicht unter 50 Euro aber bis 200gr Wg. Die sollte einiges aushalten 
http://shop.fishermans-world.eu/Rut...er-Picker-3-30m-1-70m-325gr-200gr-2-3tlg.html


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Weg zur perfekten Aalrute*

Für die aale in der elbe benutze ich ne bootsrute mit 3, 00m länge und bis 200g wurfgewicht. Dazu ne große freilaufrolle, falls die bisse mal sehr zarghaft sind und 40er mono. 100-150g sargblei und fertig. Bei aalen darf man sich sowieso nicht auf nen drill einlassen, die kuscheln mir immer zu doll mit unterwasserhindernissen ...lieber etwas überdimensioniert, als schöne 90+ aale oder schöne beifänge wie wels und stör zu verlieren.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Weg zur perfekten Aalrute*



Purist schrieb:


> Sensible austauschbare Spitze? Beim Aal? Wozu?
> (...)
> Wozu sollte man sich ausgerechnet beim Aal so einen Kopf um Ausrüstung machen? |rolleyes



Weil Aale viel empfindlicher sein können, als viele glauben!

Klar, wenn sie so richtig laufen, dann knallen sie sich jeden Tauwurm blitzartig rein und haken sich, am stabilen Knüppel auch gleich selbst. 

Aber es gibt auch andere Phasen:
Wir haben eh nur noch wenig Aale (seit Jahren kein Besatz), aber vorletzte Saison lief es extrem zäh:

Ich war mit einem Freund sehr regelmäßig draußen.
Gefischt wurde meist mit Feederruten.
Die Bisse waren trotzdem oft kaum zu erkennen.
:mNur wenn wir, nach den ersten Zupfern, die Schnur locker gelassen und gewartet haben, bis der Fisch deutlich abzieht, konnten wir die Aale haken.

An einem Abend saß ein Kollege an unserem Top-Platz.
(War kein Zufall, da wir beim letzten Treffen mit ihm, etwas zu ehrlich waren...#q)
Uns blieb nur eine Ausweichstelle etwas oberhalb.

Obwohl es hervorragend lief und wir drei Aale erwischen konnten, wurde meinem Kumpel das Dauergebimmel von unten irgendwann zu viel:
Er ist losmarschiert, um den "schmarotzenden Plünderer" ins Wasser zu werfen...

Nach fast einer halben Stunde kam er völlig verstört zurück:
"Der ist immer noch Schneider! 
Er hat Bisse ohne Ende und merkt noch nicht mal, daß es welche sind...|uhoh:
Ich hab´s ihm fünf Mal erklärt, aber er glaubt es einfach nicht!#c

Und dann jammert der mir auch noch die Ohren voll, daß die Aale heuer überhaupt nicht wollen!#q 
Aber mit seinen 2,40er Knüppeln hätten wir auch 90% unserer Bisse gar nicht erst bemerkt...|rolleyes"

:mAm Ende der Saison waren wir zu zweit (bei 270 Karteninhabern), mit gut 30 Fischen, für ein Drittel der gesamten Aalstrecke an dem Gewässer verantwortlich.
Mein Durchschnitts-Aal hatte 67cm.

Ich freu mich für jeden, der an Gewässern fischen darf, in denen die Bestände so gut sind, daß man mit den Aalen, die einem die Rute fast ins Wasser reißen, noch die Räuchertonne voll bekommt!

Aber bei mir ist ein halber Aal pro Abend eine Top-Quote.
Ohne sensible Bissanzeige und widerstandsarme Montagen müßte ich wahrscheinlich mindestens zehn mal raus, um mal einen Tag zu erwischen, an dem die Aale in Selbstmord-Stimmung sind...


----------

